# BKA-Chef fordert VoIP-Überwachung



## Newsfeed (26 November 2009)

Auf der Herbsttagung des Bundeskriminalamts forderte dessen Präsident Jörg Ziercke, die Rechte der Strafverfolger zur Kriminalitätsbekämpfung im Netz den technischen Möglichkeiten anzupassen: Zugriff auf Vorratsdaten und Abhören von VoIP.

Weiterlesen...


----------

